# Am I the only one who wants to punch this guy?



## bum4evr (Sep 14, 2013)

I came across a video on youtube of a guy who went to wal-mart in Fontana, California and started videotaping the people who were living in their cars in the parking lot. He calls himself jeff4justice and has a website and blog and he seems to think he is a hero of sorts for calling attention to the homeless plight - 

But when I watch the video, I can't help but think about how the people in the cars would feel about some guy showing up in the middle of the night who starts videotaping their cars (one actually drove away as he was filming). Not to mention that he does not seem to realize that posting a youtube video advertising that there are 6 cars that have people sleeping in them at the wal-mart in Fontana, California could get them all kicked out of there. 

The video is from July 21, 2013 so its not that long ago - have a look and think about how you would feel about this if you were one of the people in the cars...


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 14, 2013)

to hell with him


----------



## landpirate (Sep 14, 2013)

wow this guy is really disgusting. I don't understand his motivation for creeping around car parks in the dead of night making assumptions about people. What a fucktard. Is he really surprised nobody wants to talk to him. If he came and hassled me in the middle of the night I'd knock him out. I think this film is more about him feeling righteous than about any good he is actually going to achieve.

Why do people think that it is ok to invade your personal space when you're homeless. People seem to behave like you have somehow given up your right to privacy just because you live in a more visible way. That car is their space and he has no right to confront them on that. He seems to think he has good intentions but honestly I find him patronising.

Damn it this guy has got me angry!!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 16, 2013)

I posted a non-flaming comment to his video on Yootoob. His response was a little off-topic and snitty at the same time. Check it out and tell him what you think. 

I thought I was being nice to him.


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 21, 2013)

What a fucking asshole!

"I don't understand why they won't talk to me!.."
Really dood?!? 

Does he really think that disturbing people who are trying to survive that way is okay? What a dick! How about some people come to his mom's house where he's staying and bother him while he's trying to sleep? Someone who's really good at tech should find his parents address and let's all harass the shit out of them; give him a taste of his own fucking medicine. 

This shit makes me really ill, like sick to my stomach ill. 

Fuck punching him in the face; kick this guy in the nuts so hard he won't be able to reproduce!


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2013)

"I come out here late at night to avoid bothering people, to avoid waking people up."

I love it; top notch jounalist....

Gotta say though, that type of shennanigans should be expected when you sleep in a Walmart car park.

But yes, I would totally punch that guy, preferably with his glasses on.


----------

